# Nerve block to the spine



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Has anybody had a nerve block injection to the spine for prolapse disks. Did it work, did it leave your legs numb. 

I cannot have surgury because of past operation on the same site.

Andy


----------



## freestyla (May 28, 2008)

Hi

I prolapsed 3 discs a few years back and avoided anything invasive including needles.

Chiropractic treatment worked wonders for me. I also do more exercise and core stability work.

I have the occasional blip but otherwise my back is solid with little or no pain.

Hope this helps.

Regards

Colin


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

Nothing worked so had Dynesis, spelling might be tad wrong. What they done was insert "suspension" blocks between each disk which were screwed in .At the time there were only 80 patients which had that done as i was told, anyway its succesful , they have me back each December where they xray and see if its ok. One screw at moment is working loose but they say its still no problem and if it does come to the point where it has to be removed they say that is no problem.This was done in 2001.


----------

